# Surrogacy interviews Radio 5 Live



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

There is currently a segment about surrogacy on Radio 5 Live (3pm Tuesday 27th March for the benefit of downloaders) talking to different people about the different aspects of surrogacy xxx


----------



## minerva71 (Nov 15, 2016)

Just came across Anna Foster's iterview with a mother of twins born via surrogacy in Ukraine. The woman used the same clinic I did for my IVF cycle. If it's ok to post a link, here it is the part about surrogacy 



 and here is a link to the full episode https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0000k1z


----------

